

Going forward, Ind.ie has just one product - avree
https://ind.ie/blog/focus/

======
akerl_
Does the intro feel weird to anybody else? The segue from talking about the
current tragedy in France to talking about a company's product line choices
feels like an attempt to capitalize on the current fervor, and it feels weak.

~~~
mattyhall
I think "weak" is far too kind. Inappropriate at best, disgraceful at worst.

------
lifeformed
I looked all over the website and I still have no idea what ind.ie is or
makes. They develop a product called "Heartbeat"? That lets you share things
with people? Am I the only one completely baffled by this website?

------
pain
TL;DR: Focusing on Mac development because we need to focus with a tool we
trust, even though we know that is limited thinking it will help us focus.

------
eli
Their open source cloud software seems genuinely cool. The social
media/browser thing I'm not sure I get, but could be cool. But the leap to
designing, building and shipping a working phone seems several orders of
magnitude harder to pull off. I just don't see how it's realistic within 24
months.

~~~
aw3c2
Syncthing? That was not developed by ind.ie.

~~~
eli
I'm aware. I think that only further proves my point.

------
andy_ppp
I think what those guys are trying to do is interesting, but telling us they
are trimming down their plans to an iOS app has got zero to do with terrorists
shooting people!

Here is what I presume is the correct article link:

[https://ind.ie/blog/focus/](https://ind.ie/blog/focus/)

~~~
avree
Thanks, my bad. Hopefully the mods can update this to the correct URL.

